# Lightroom catalog-v10.Ircat



## vickijones1147 (Oct 29, 2020)

Can anyone let me know if I should merge my old catalog with this latest update that I mention above that apparently included a new catalog, I guess?   I have about 500 photos missing that I need to reconnect and I'm not sure if the new catalog is a new empty catalog or an updated catalog with old one in this new version?  Thank you one and all


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 29, 2020)

The catalog should simply be an upgraded version of your old catalog (see blog below)

Is the catalog you have empty? When you say 500 photos missing does that mean most are there or the catalog had 500 in it in total and it's empty? You may need to run back and convert. Check the blog and give us more details:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-upgrade-catalog/


----------



## vickijones1147 (Oct 29, 2020)

Well long story short I had a macbook pro overheat and die.  We got the HD SSD and loaded on new machine.  The update from Adobe but a catalog on LR Classic I don't recognize Lightroom Catalog v10.Ircat.  The old one was Lightroom Catalog. Ircat anyway I have all pictures on external HD. I-didn't have missing photos before, anyway when I look for them I find them, but the message comes up that "the file is associated with another photo in the catalog. Each file can only be assoc with one photo.  So, I don't know what to do from here?  I could be missing a catalog maybe seems to me it was named a little differently the old one that is, anyway.  What to do with the 500 is really the issue?  The old catalog has 25,000 photos on it


----------



## clee01l (Oct 30, 2020)

vickijones1147 said:


> Well long story short I had a macbook pro overheat and die.  We got the HD SSD and loaded on new machine.  The update from Adobe but a catalog on LR Classic I don't recognize Lightroom Catalog v10.Ircat.  The old one was Lightroom Catalog. Ircat anyway I have all pictures on external HD. I-didn't have missing photos before, anyway when I look for them I find them, but the message comes up that "the file is associated with another photo in the catalog. Each file can only be assoc with one photo.  So, I don't know what to do from here?  I could be missing a catalog maybe seems to me it was named a little differently the old one that is, anyway.  What to do with the 500 is really the issue?  The old catalog has 25,000 photos on it


You may need to revisit this process.   The new machine needs to have the latest version of Lr Calssic (v10) and the catalog needs to be the last good catalog or your last good catalog backup from your old dead computer SSD.   Was your SSD copied from the old SSD to the new computer or is is attached as an External drive?  
With LR10 open, navigate to the last good catalog or your last good catalog backup lrcat file. If is was already converted to the new LR10 database structure, it will open. If it is in the old LR9 structure, then LrC will ask you to update it to the current database structure and you need to follow Paul's instructions listed earlier.

Once you have LrC v10 running a v10 copy of your master catalog,  you need to determine if that updated catalog can find the path to all of your image files.  If it shows all or some of them as missing, then you will be tasked with job of finding them on the new computer and updating the path in you new master Lightroom Catalog. If the new master catalog shows all or some of them as missing.  Come back here and we can help you determine the best method to update the path(s) to the missing images in the new master catalog file.


----------



## vickijones1147 (Oct 30, 2020)

Well the good news it's LR Classic v10.   I think the v10 update just merger the old catalog into the new catalog  v10 version.  The  SSD was copied to new computer.   When I first opened LR before the update I believe I was asked to update catalog and I did.  I am presently trying to find the missing photos which is not a problem most of them just reconnect and problem is solved.  However, for some photos the software is saying I can only have one photo associated with the catalog and I have three more photos identical to the one missing.  I don't know what to do with extra photos, I don't need them I guess?   if the photos already are associated with a catalog.  I guess I must have ended up with a bunch of duplicates.  This is so weird.   Anyway, you are so appreciated I am on this ...Thanks Again!


----------



## nkawoods (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m using Dropbox to sync my Lightroom Classic catalog on two computers.  Since the update (I installed it on both computers) I’m getting lots of metadata errors whenever I switch computers.  The Catalog should be exactly the same because I let it sync with Dropbox on one computer after I close Lightroom, then wait for it to sync on the second computer before I open Lightroom.  Any ideas what might be causing the errors?


----------

